# pros and cons to getting your cat "fixed"



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

I have 2 indoor cats (the same sex no sure if male or females) I dont think I want to get them fixed because I think it is MEAN! But I am keeping an open mind and want to know the pros and cons to this idea of getting them fixed.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

What's your definition of "mean"?? Having a surgery with a few days of discomfort afterwards? Or having hormones raging through you and being constantly frustrated that you have no outlet? 

I believe if you keep two un-altered cats together, they will become aggressive towards eachother, especially males! 

Do you want cats in heat (*no fun*)? Or cats spraying your house? Or humping you? Do you want your cats to chance an 80% increase for cancer?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Here is a link to Dr. Jean's site on spaying/neutering. It discusses the benefits:

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=spayingandneutering

I guess eveyone has to make their own decision, but I can tell you pretty much everyone here (on this forum) is going to tell you that spaying/neutering cats is extremely important.


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't see any cons on having your cats neutered/spayed. Even if you have a purebreed cat and you want him/her to participate in cat shows, many organizations are allowing "fixed" animals to compete, at least on a separate category.

When deciding about spaying my cat, I thought I was being mean by depriving Vequi of the experience of being a mother. But then, I thought: it is not like she would care for her kittens constantly and provide them with food, shelter, toys, medical treatment, and everything our mothers gave us. Her kittens would soon need to be adopted by some cat owner (if they are ever that lucky) and many will just be neglected or die on the streets. Why bring kittens to this world to go through all this? You could say: it's a matter of chance, but why take chances if we are actually talking about living beings.

Finally, it's not like the cat species is going to become extinct, just because you spayed/neutered your cat(s). For every cat that gets altered, there are many, many new kittens born from unaltered cats. The talk about animal overpopulation isn't a cliche; it's real.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Male or female, an unaltered cat is more prone to developing certain diseases and cancers (particularly of the reproductive organs), and is FAR more likely to become an escape artist in an attempt to get outdoors and breed. Plus, a female in heat is almost unbelievably loud (especially at 3AM), and the smell of an intact spraying male is really strong (and hard to get out of carpeting, furniture, and clothing). Unaltered cats are more likely to fight (especially males), and in doing so pass infectious (and incurable) diseases like FIV and FeLV. You simply cannot guarantee that the cats will _never_ get outdoors (a cat who wants to mate is very ingenious), so if you don't have them altered, you would be very wise to plan for the eventuality of having a litter or litters of kittens, or the possibility of owning a cat with a serious disease. Desexing a cat may seem mean, but what's far meaner is what happens to unwanted kittens (as well as their mothers) and FIV/FeLV cats on the streets and in shelters. Your cats will simply be healthier and safer (and probably happier) if they're altered.

But how is it that you have two cats that you're sure are the same sex, but not sure what sex they are? Also, how are you sure that they're unaltered?[/i]


----------



## Minda (Nov 7, 2004)

I can only speak from my own experience. My oldest cat, Azrael, had a litter of kittens after getting a little bit frisky and jumping out a second story window since she wanted to mate. I fell in love with the kittens immidiately. I couldn't keep them all, but I gave them away to friends that I knew I could trust to take good care of them. To this day, the kitties are doing fine. However, it's not always easy to find people who want kittens. And you have no idea how much it broke my heart to give them away, I still feel sad about it to this day, even though that was some 5 years ago. I did keep one of them though, Cinnamon, my second cat. 

I made the decision to get them spayed since I read about the diseases they can get plus reading about that heat can be uncomfortable for a cat, especially if they are not allowed outside. Also, my cats, when in heat, they scream ALL THE TIME for several days, nonstop. Along with peeing in places like peeing in mine and my hubbys bed, bathroom rugs, etc. Now, they're calmer, they still play and rummage around like any cat. They gained a little bit of weight after spaying, and are generally a little bit cuddlier and friendlier, although they still do not like strangers at all, they never have. 

Perhaps if I had lived back in Sweden where me and my kitties moved from some two years ago, then maybe I had kept them unaltered due to the fact that we don't have these diseases like FIV, rabies, etc in Sweden, and no fleas. But still, that would have resulted in a bunch of new kittens if I had let my cats outside during heat. 

There are different views on cats that are altered in any way, neutering, spaying, declawing, etc. But every case is unique, and there are different reasons, some are good, some are bad. But every time I see a ragged, starving cat here with a belly that's grotesquely bloated from some internal parasite, it makes me angry that people do not neuter or spay their animals and then do not take care of the offsprings. And in places like Thailand, where i've been several times, it alters your perception of things when you see piles of dead kittens and puppies laying in some street alley.


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

But how is it that you have two cats that you're sure are the same sex, but not sure what sex they are? Also, how are you sure that they're unaltered?[/i][/quote]



I think they are the same sex because they look the same underneath. I am TOTALY new to cats. I found one in September and the other one yesterday. I came here to become more knowledgeable of the situation. I understand know that there are all good things out of fixing my cats. Of course I dont what kittens abandon on the streets or any grown cats. I found these two cats on the streets. And now I just want the best for them. So I need to learn everything before I do ANYTHING!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

A vet visit is in order for both cats anyhow, to test for infectious disease and parasites, make sure the cats have had necessary vaccinations, and to check general health. Your vet can also discuss the spay/neuter process with you, as well as seeing if they may already be altered...some homeless and feral cats have been lucky enough to end up in a trap/neuter/release program, and most shelters have a spay/neuter program for animals that pass through them (my local shelter won't allow adoption of an unaltered animal). I think your vet is your best resource here.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Also, your vet can determine their sex. All cats look the same underneath...you have to look at the hind end of the cat. Here's a link on how to determine sex:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=923


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

thats what I mean by underneath. You hve found the better wording (hind end) :lol: Thank you for your site I will check it out. I did make an appointment with the vets office an hour ago. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

I looked at the recomended site to find out if I have boys or girls. Wow it is hard to tell! My 2 cats look the same. But I still cant figure it out  I will be to the vet next week. Thanx!


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank you every one I have 2 FIXED BOYS. :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Great news.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool 8)


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Yay! LOL, no wonder you couldn't tell...the crucial parts were already gone!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

